# Use whatever color you have.



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Found this in a hospital panel I opened up today. (Crappy cell pic ) Not only were the conductors green but the installer "barbered" down the strands so the conductors would fit into the breaker.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey I put some tape on them atleast!


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

crazyboy said:


> Hey I put some tape on them atleast!


It'll work but................................................


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> It'll work but................................................


BUT copper is way expensive these days so how am I supposed to keep more than one spool on hand! And that danged tape costs a fortune so I only put a couple wraps on it! I'm sure it wont hurt anyone, I will be the next one in the panel, when they see the next electricians price they will come running back to me because the others price was tooo expensive! :icon_wink:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It was the end of the day on a Friday and that was all they had in the maintenance shop. And it was only temporary. Geez


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

It was all Home Cheapo had and I didn't feel like going to the supply house. I was in a hurry, wanted to finish and go home.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> It was all Home Cheapo had and I didn't feel like going to the supply house. I was in a hurry, wanted to finish and go home.


Besides, their electrical professional said that it would be just fine!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

The electrons don't care what color the insulation is!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Eight rolls of colored tape is a lot easier to lug around than eight rolls of 12, eight rolls of 10, eight rolls of 8, eight rolls of 6.......:w00t:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

if the cheap bastards wanted it done right , they shoulda got a REAL electrician.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm just a helper, how was I supposed to know?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

How was I supposed to know, I thought green meant go....so I did.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorta makes ya wonder how anyone gets out of that hospital alive!

Rob


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> The electrons don't care what color the insulation is!


 
True but in the case of green the AHJ sure would have an opinion.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

micromind said:


> Sorta makes ya wonder how anyone gets out of that hospital alive!
> 
> Rob


In the area I live in a lot of people don't.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> if the cheap bastards wanted it done right , they shoulda got a REAL electrician.


I hear there's tons of them working cheap at Craigslist.com.:thumbsup:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> How was I supposed to know, I thought green meant go....so I did. [/QUOTE
> 
> Classic.:laughing:]


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

(confessions from my childhood) 
I admit when I was 15 I wired up our four zone boiler system at my folks house. The furnace was installed by a family friend. I was a nerd (still am). "He told me it was easy just wire it up. You'll figure it out" He said I did a good job except for the RED wires that I used to bond and ground everything with. He had me wrap and tag them all with green tape. I was dangerous. 

I'm still embarassed when I go back home when I see the boiler. I was way too young to know any better. He was way too old to let me do it. I know better today.

In a hospital of all places??? Shame shame shame! 

Looks like one of those new isolated power system. I think this going to be mandatory for hospitals in 2011 code.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

RSmike said:


> I'm still embarassed when I go back home when I see the boiler. I was way too young to know any better. He was way too old to let me do it. I know better today.
> 
> In a hospital of all places??? Shame shame shame!
> quote]
> ...


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I think all of us did at least some hack work when we were too young to know better. 

I remember it was pretty much standard to connect 20 amp 250 volt receptacles to a 30 amp circuit. Of course, we knew to use #10!

Then there's the 'use the ground for the neutral' when installing a ceiling fan and the switch leg is 14/2. Unfortunately, I still see a lot of those these days. 

Rob


----------

